
When Languages Die - robg
http://papercuts.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/03/when-languages-die/
======
flashgordon
amazing how the reaction to dying computer languages is on the other side of
the spectrum (terms like "thank god" and "damn company XXX for being adamant")

